# Favorite budget light 2022



## bykfixer

It's January 11th 2022 and if you can read this that means you are (probably) still here. 

So far this year I have not acquired a new flashlight at all, much less a budget light. 

If most used means favorite then a Husky 1x aaa light I bought in (iirc) 2020 would be it so far. 

Let's see if a Convoy S2 derivative is one getting the most informal votes again this year.


----------



## dc38

What's the limit to qualify "budget" status?


----------



## sambob223

bykfixer said:


> It's January 11th 2022 and if you can read this that means you are (probably) still here.
> 
> So far this year I have not acquired a new flashlight at all, much less a budget light.
> 
> If most used means favorite then a Husky 1x aaa light I bought in (iirc) 2020 would be it so far.
> 
> Let's see if a Convoy S2 derivative is one getting the most informal votes again this year.


WOW...just the shear amount will power you must have 11 days ?🤣
Are you even aloud to be without adult supervision during the day😁


----------



## chip100t

I would have thought best budget light of 2022 would mean only lights that were new to market in 2022. But if you are allowed to not only include lights that came out before 2022 but further more lights you have owned before 2022, I’m going with sofirns sc31 pro.

I just love mine and it’s my daily carry. Despite my constantly buying new lights trying to replace it with something far more expensive, surefire, malkoff, Fenix. As I would like to carry a “high end” flashlight.
But nothing I have bought comes close to meeting my requirements as the sc31 pro.

If only it was fully potted, not mass made in China and cost me £200 instead of £27 I would give it the love and respect it actually deserves.

It is the perfect light for me yet the light snob in me keeps me searching for something else.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I think the only light I bought this year was a 2AA 300 lumen 2 level Energizer Hard Case flashlight on clearance at Lowe’s for $4.17. Had to replace the one I gave to my brother for work. Haven’t had any trouble with the previous one. It’s a great light for loaning out or having in the car for emergencies. Doesn’t break or scratch up easily. High dims down automatically to prevent overheating. Takes cheap batteries and is low maintenance. I don’t have to explain to someone how it works when I hand it to them. The optic gives a nice usable beam for most tasks.


----------



## bykfixer

Chip, the previous "favorite" threads started out late in the year with that year models in mind. No penalty for not speaking of only said year though. As each year passes it seems these are a mix of posts for current year models or favorites ever. Hence starting it early in the year. 

Convoy seemed to be the most popular but now that Sofirn is around that may change.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I got four (2 green/2 red) ITP A3 EOS AAA lights for $10 each. Think Olight i3S. They're a bit dated, but they're very small and have decent spacing.

Two are going to a sister, who's Fenix AA LD01 bit the dust.

Chris


----------



## bykfixer

The Husky 1x aaa I mentioned in post #1 grew legs and walked away so it's now a choice of the Fenix E01v2 or a Maglite Soliaire. The black v2 when a few lumens will do and a silver 37 lumen Solitaire for when more light is better. Kinda strange how it seems to take two twisty lights to replace that one clicky light. 

I bought extra Husky's and have a couple still new in package but I figure since that Fenix and Solitaire collect dust why not switch to those for a while. 

I've also been choosing a Sophia version of Sofirn's C01 as a 2am nature call light over the usual numbers that put out less but enough light. Not sure why, just know that recently when feeling around my nightstand lately I'm skipping over the usual options and searching for the C01.


----------



## parang

Nothing yet, but I can hear two distinct siren songs, one from a BLF LT1 and another from a LEP. Still feel like I need to research LEPs a bit more, but I kinda like the THOR1.


----------



## bykfixer

That Thor1 might be in my future for times I want to morse code people in another zip code. 
300k+ candela? Sounds like fun to me. Thanks for the tip parang


----------



## Fish 14

Angel eyes . 14500 battery tube, magnetic tail cap, 900 lumen Max. 0.1 lumen low with a osram emitter. All this for $6.45.


----------



## bykfixer

I talked a bit last year about a $15 Coleman number aimed at campers. It is available in different configurations such as 1xAA and other larger sizes but I like the 3xAAA since it's a jacket pocket size light. Plus if one prefers a 17650 will operate it. On the tailcap there is an opening that creates a circular shelf to press against the battery carrier but won't allow an 18mm cell to fit and since a 65mm cell protrudes from the body the 18mm cell has to fit into the hole. A 17mm does.










The reflector is DEEP so it ends up being an old school type thrower with 3 distinct beams in the wild. A small hot spot for spotting eyeballs in the distance, a medium bright beam and a gentle spill, all very similar to the TIR an Elzetta Bones produces.











The head is removable with the LED remaining inside the body with another shoulder blocking it from blinding you when tail standing on a table. No need for a lamp shade.





Coleman touts the battery guard aspect of the slider switch. If you are familiar with a slider switch, most have a slight parasitic drain. So to know this one does not can bring peace of mind to those who like me prefer a good old fashioned slider switch.




Another nice feature (to me) is the intial set point of the slider is a nice low output, much like small incan 2C would produce back in the day. Yet slide it a bit further and it puts out a "high beam" that'll cause the eyes of a critter to glow at least a football field away, or provide plenty of light to set up camp, source fire wood etc.

Holding onto the body is easy due to four flat areas similar to the old school A2 aviator 4 flats. And at each end there are bumper guards.





The light is not some technological marvel by any means, but it does a really nice job of bringing old school features into the new millenium. I cannot honestly say I have confidence the plastic slider switch will out live me like an old Kel-Lite or Bright Star, but it doesn't feel cheap and flimsy. If dropped down a mountain side the switch will likely not survive since it protrudes from the body enough end up making impact with a rocky terrain.

So two things I'd change are adding a point of wrist strap attachment without negating the tailstand option and making the flat area where the switch is deeper.

Versus a Streamlight Scorpion HL for size compare


----------



## Poppy

@bykfixer That was a nice review.

I don't like 3xAAA lights due to the very low capacity of the AAA battery. Since this light will run on a 16650 or 17650 battery, it makes it worth a consideration.


----------



## mikekoz

Fish 14 said:


> Angel eyes . 14500 battery tube, magnetic tail cap, 900 lumen Max. 0.1 lumen low with a osram emitter. All this for $6.45.


That actually looks nice. Where did you get it? What is the brand and model number? A Google search on "Angel Eyes" brings up nothing.


----------



## Fish 14

Auto correct sucks. It's not angel eyes it's a shenray design and manufactured by reylight .


----------



## thermal guy

Thank you! Not sure what’s up with auto correct on here but it’s going to get me in trouble one of these days.


----------



## Fish 14

No problem TG. I can't seem to find any info on the said light. Reylight has no info neither does shenray.


----------



## mikekoz

I also still cannot find any information on that light. I went to Reylight's webpage and there was nothing there that resembled it, and nothing close to $6.00 to $7.00. Where did you purchase it and when?

Edit: I did a Google search for "Shenray Flashlights" and the first thing that came up was a link to the light on Amazon, but they show it as not available. It shows it as model R1 305-AL.


----------



## Fish 14

mikekoz said:


> I also still cannot find any information on that light. I went to Reylight's webpage and there was nothing there that resembled it, and nothing close to $6.00 to $7.00. Where did you purchase it and when?
> 
> Edit: I did a Google search for "Shenray Flashlights" and the first thing that came up was a link to the light on Amazon, but they show it as not available. It shows it as model R1 305-AL.


Yes, that is the model number. I bought it at a local mom and pop outdoor shop


----------



## stephenk

Convoy still dominate the budget flashlight scene in 2022. The 95CRI GT-FC40 is appearing in more and more flashlights, and in 4 CCTs. Nichia B35AM and 519A emitters already in multiple lights or coming soon. 7 LED soda can light in the works. A new diffuser for the M3/M3-C range...

... and it's only mid-February!


----------



## Monocrom

For D-cell fans ~
*--- --- --- --- --- ---*
Defiant 3D cell LED light.
Aluminum construction.
500 Lumens (obviously not out the front). 
Oddly, reverse clicky _tailcap_ switch and only one mode.
Home Depot exclusive.
Under $19. 

Bought one recently for testing and evaluation purposes on my main YouTube channel. So far, considering its limitations, quite impressed.


----------



## bykfixer

I have a single action 2aa Defiant hanging by my back door. 





They were a black friday special 2/$10. I really didn't think much of it at the time or that it would last but the 100 or so times I've used it, push button, light comes out, large area of backyard lit……good enough.

Now two favorites from a few years back were made by Energizer.




I think they both came from an auto parts store for under $20.





Little ole LED with a deep reflactor and glass lens makes these throwey little numbers.
Reverse clicky, single action, weighty like a 6P, they are shelf queens but they're lights I enjoy using from time to time.


----------



## hsa

Where can I get those energizers? I want them both.


----------



## Poppy

My grandson is responsible enough, and mature enough, that he can take any flashlight I own. 
When camping, he will typically take the Defiant 3C cell triple LED, and the Crelant CH10 headlamp. 
Actually, I don't argue with his choices.





We load the 3C with a 18650, with an adapter, but it works well. The CH10 is designed to work with a 18650.


----------



## bykfixer

hsa said:


> Where can I get those energizers? I want them both.


I searched and it seems the common name was Energizer 185 for the 2 cell version. No luck searching the 1 cell version (yet).

I have one of those little Mankers Poppy. An amazing little light. It came with one of those super cells that lets a 1aa size light put out a million billion lumens for 18 seconds but I run it off a regular battery and enjoy being able to see the neighbors can 3 doors down or spot the possum in a tree in my yard on medium.


----------



## hsa

It's discontinued. Sure is cool looking. Oh well.


----------



## bykfixer

hsa said:


> It's discontinued. Sure is cool looking. Oh well.


I looked all over for new old stock at Amazon to no avail. Maybe eBay? I got a feeling the switch is probably not very durable, hence the shelf queen status. I think @Poppy said he had one a few years back and used it a lot so maybe he can chime in on how his held up.


----------



## aznsx

hsa said:


> It's discontinued. Sure is cool looking. Oh well.



Build it shiny, and they will come


----------



## hsa

Or yellow !!!!


----------



## RWT1405

hsa said:


> Or yellow !!!!



I'll admit to being a HUGE fan of YELLOW flashlights, as they seem to scream out to me (in capital letters!).

I can't begin to tell you how many yellow SF G2's I have, and I believe all of them have Malkoff M61LL's in them.


----------



## hsa

Or Streamlight Polytac. I don't know why they even make black ones.


----------



## Monocrom

Black is cool. 
(Also a useful color for Security, and some Law enforcement personnel.)


----------



## Poppy

@bykfixer
Your desert camo unit looks similar to my green camo unit! But mine is a Rayovac 2AA.
I know that some have had problems with the switch, but lucky for me, mine has been undeniably reliable.


----------



## bykfixer

My 2aa Rayovac Indestructables have operated without issue. I bought three. Two have Malkoff modules in them.

The only yellow budget light I have is a dual output Night Stick intrinsicaly safe number that has a conventional beam up front, a COB on the side and a switch for each.




I see elevator repair folks using them and others who use an air sniffer before entering a manhole or other space where methane gas can be an issue.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> My 2aa Rayovac Indestructables have operated without issue. I bought three. Two have Malkoff modules in them.
> 
> The only yellow budget light I have is a dual output Night Stick intrinsicaly safe number that has a conventional beam up front, a COB on the side and a switch for each.
> View attachment 24331
> 
> I see elevator repair folks using them and others who use an air sniffer before entering a manhole or other space where methane gas can be an issue.


Oh yes my friend, and you sent me one. It rides in my daughter's car.

I guess the guys who sport the yellow lights, don't like things that go BOOM!!!


----------



## aznsx

Speaking of 'budget lights', I'm reminded of something that's occurred to me recently while reading stuff. I think I have a different take on 'car lights' than many 'round here. Many seem to relegate 'lesser' lights to car duty, but I want the most reliable / good quality thing I can afford to keep there. If / when I need a 'car light', it's likely to be in fairly critical circumstances. I keep my 'lesser' lights around for less critical things.

Edit: I forgot to add that many car lights live in a non-climate-controlled environment, which is also a big consideration given electrical contact oxidation, etc. They need to be made of 'the right stuff'. Then, there's also vibration...


----------



## bykfixer

Oh no doubt. 
I store light with parts least likely to fail like a Maglite ML25 with eneloops.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Oh no doubt.
> I store light with parts least likely to fail like a Maglite ML25 with eneloops.



That should do nicely. I don't consider that a 'lesser light'. I do hope you have better luck with the Eneloops than I did in my thermometer when placed in my refrigerator though. That was a total failure (blank display within hours), and it's a low-current device too. L92s to the rescue!


----------



## Poppy

aznsx said:


> Speaking of 'budget lights', I'm reminded of something that's occurred to me recently while reading stuff. I think I have a different take on 'car lights' than many 'round here. Many seem to relegate 'lesser' lights to car duty, but I want the most reliable / good quality thing I can afford to keep there. If / when I need a 'car light', it's likely to be in fairly critical circumstances. I keep my 'lesser' lights around for less critical things.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that many car lights live in a non-climate-controlled environment, which is also a big consideration given electrical contact oxidation, etc. They need to be made of 'the right stuff'. Then, there's also vibration...


aznx,
I'm curious, what lights do you keep in your car?

And do you lock your car doors at all times?

______________________________________________________

Generally speaking I don't keep higher budget lights in my car, although sometimes I do. In part my concern is that I don't want them stolen. OTOH hand I generally keep lower cost lights in the car. The principal reason is: I could give it away to someone who needs it more than me, or to someone who needs one to help ME help other people.

Currently within reach in my car I have:
a 2AA rayovac indestructible, with a traffic wand.
a rechargeable 18650 rayovac with a wand
and a DQG Tini 18650 light.
A really cheap headlamp
I usually keep a few Penlight lights on hand. They are really cheap, and I would be happy to give them away, (Something is better than nothing).

I'm not sure what I have in the trunk, but probably:
an 18 inch traffic wand powered by two D cells.
Maybe another 2 D cell wand
almost certainly a 3C cell Defiant triple LED light powered with a 18650 and adapter, and with a spare set of 3 C Cells.

BTW none of these lights have failed me. Granted many are not used beyond checking to see if they are still working or if the batteries need to be charged,


----------



## bykfixer

My work truck has (at least) a 2D Maglite LED classic, Elzetta Bones, (2) Maglite ML25's, Coast HP7, (nip) Husky 1aaa, (nip) minimag LED, and probably some other lights. All hidden from view but I do lock the doors to (hopefully) prevent the smash n grab klepto from taking my checkered Van's snow boarding helmet liner or my inkpen from the Jefferson hotel.


----------



## Megalamuffin

aznsx said:


> Speaking of 'budget lights', I'm reminded of something that's occurred to me recently while reading stuff. I think I have a different take on 'car lights' than many 'round here. Many seem to relegate 'lesser' lights to car duty, but I want the most reliable / good quality thing I can afford to keep there. If / when I need a 'car light', it's likely to be in fairly critical circumstances. I keep my 'lesser' lights around for less critical things.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that many car lights live in a non-climate-controlled environment, which is also a big consideration given electrical contact oxidation, etc. They need to be made of 'the right stuff'. Then, there's also vibration...



I have thought about this too, and it’s a good point. Not only do I want a vehicle backup light to be good and reliable, but if I need to use it as my edc light for whatever reason I want something that I would actually enjoy using and carrying. There’s a fenix e20 v2 in my truck as the emergency light. It’s a nice light in all respects, likely one of the most refined 2aa lights out there, but I have seen previous e20’s get finnicky over time with the ones my dad used.


----------



## bykfixer

As much as I like that Coleman mentioned in post #12 this 2aa Defiant………





I have hanging by my back door is really starting to grow on me.
2 functions, on/off. 110 fairly throwey lumens for looking at objects 75 feet or so away while the beam is broad enough to provide light about 25 feet wide at 25 feet or so.
If I recall correct the Home Depot had them 2/$10 at black Friday one year. Maybe 2015 or 16.

Thing is, it has never flinched or flickered once. So to me it was well worth a Lincoln bill.

When I put the brakes on my flashlight binging in 019 or 20 I have discovered more and more I have some pretty cool flashlights around the house.


----------



## vicv

Does used count? Bought two mini mag incans on a buy/sell site from someone for $5 and got them working again. Enjoying walking in the yard with a light from my childhood


----------



## troutpool

Every morning I am up before dawn, and I rely on a Sofirn C01 to navigate around the house, and a datiLED Battery Drainer to light the far end of the room my computer is in. These simple, inexpensive lights do their job perfectly and are a pleasure to use.


----------



## rwolfenstein

I use a pelican 7620 at work because it can eat AAs , 18650s and CR123As. I got it at a gun show in the package new for 30 bucks. I consider that a budget light, cheaper than surefire.


----------



## hsa

You got a deal on that one. Might call it a steal. What a cool multi fuel light.


----------



## krypton king

Typically, any deal is my favorite. I have to show these off - I picked up 5 for $20. The seller must have bulked purchase old stock from Lowes. Decent light for lending to a neighbor or keeping in backpacks and drawers.


----------



## RWT1405

aznsx said:


> Speaking of 'budget lights', I'm reminded of something that's occurred to me recently while reading stuff. I think I have a different take on 'car lights' than many 'round here. Many seem to relegate 'lesser' lights to car duty, but I want the most reliable / good quality thing I can afford to keep there. If / when I need a 'car light', it's likely to be in fairly critical circumstances. I keep my 'lesser' lights around for less critical things.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that many car lights live in a non-climate-controlled environment, which is also a big consideration given electrical contact oxidation, etc. They need to be made of 'the right stuff'. Then, there's also vibration...


All good points!

I took some pictures a few weeks ago, of my vehicle flashlights, and then forgot what thread I took them for, it’s no fun getting old.

Here are my vehicle light “kits”, I keep a set in each of my Jeep Wranglers.

SF G3 with a Malkoff M60LF

- In pocket organizer -

SF G2 (yellow) w/ a Malkoff M61LL

Streamlight Scorpion

Victorinox Swiss Army Knife

Spare cells

Flashlights I can trust


----------



## rwolfenstein

RWT1405 said:


> All good points!
> 
> I took some pictures a few weeks ago, of my vehicle flashlights, and then forgot what thread I took them for, it’s no fun getting old.
> 
> Here are my vehicle light “kits”, I keep a set in each of my Jeep Wranglers.
> 
> SF G3 with a Malkoff M60LF
> 
> - In pocket organizer -
> 
> SF G2 (yellow) w/ a Malkoff M61LL
> 
> Streamlight Scorpion
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Knife
> 
> Spare cells
> 
> Flashlights I can trust


I fell like the G2 is a budget light. Lord knows I got one as one of my first surefire lights and it cost me 35 dollars.


----------



## Megalamuffin

RWT1405 said:


> All good points!
> 
> I took some pictures a few weeks ago, of my vehicle flashlights, and then forgot what thread I took them for, it’s no fun getting old.
> 
> Here are my vehicle light “kits”, I keep a set in each of my Jeep Wranglers.
> 
> SF G3 with a Malkoff M60LF
> 
> - In pocket organizer -
> 
> SF G2 (yellow) w/ a Malkoff M61LL
> 
> Streamlight Scorpion
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Knife
> 
> Spare cells
> 
> Flashlights I can trust



Nice kit. A swiss army knife is also hard to beat.


----------



## bykfixer

rwolfenstein said:


> I fell like the G2 is a budget light. Lord knows I got one as one of my first surefire lights and it cost me 35 dollars.


The G2 was conceived as exactly that, a budget SureFire meant to be acquired by the ordinary joe who wanted SureFire performance without the SureFire price. 
My first SureFire was the $55 G2x Pro (320) and in my view it's one of the most user friendly flashlights ever made.


----------



## ledbetter

The knock off G2’s from PRC on eBay are definitely budget. I got one under ten bucks delivered. Tossed led that came with it and put in Surefire bulb. The worst part of it is the tailcap which is noticeably smaller and less robust. Ok as a garage light but haven‘t really abused it and don’t know if the plastic will hold up. I don’t trust it but it is mechanical so not much can go wrong.


----------



## Toohotruk

bykfixer said:


> The G2 was conceived as exactly that, a budget SureFire meant to be acquired by the ordinary joe who wanted SureFire performance without the SureFire price.
> My first SureFire was the $55 G2x Pro (320) and in my view it's one of the most user friendly flashlights ever made.


Yeah, gotta love those 320s! I tried to carry my 600 lm 6px pro at work for a day or two when I had misplaced my forest green 320 for a couple of days, and it was way too bright for what I need at work. I would get blinded with flash back every time I shined it at something. I found my 320 lm G2X, and that 320 lms is perfect for what I need.


----------



## Dave_H

krypton king said:


> Typically, any deal is my favorite. I have to show these off - I picked up 5 for $20. The seller must have bulked purchase old stock from Lowes. Decent light for lending to a neighbor or keeping in backpacks and drawers.


Is the battery chamber long enough for an 18650 (or failing that, 18500)? I always check my cheap 3AAA lights for this. Sometimes the holder has contacts at one end so that doesn't work.

Dave


----------



## HazeElctrc

I guess each budget light should be well under a certain price for the functionality. Like a spot style light might be budget under 100$ , and a pocket light would be much less under 40$.

I have used the olight i5 with an EBL AA cell for almost 1 year , it was free but still if you can get it for under 30$ i think its the best budget light I have used so far, nothing from wal mart back in the days before amazon or even the mag lights where better IMO , it has become my only light for around the house , back yard ,under the hood , EDC pocket , road trip lights. Its very diffused so it more like a lantern and coveres a wide and full area .

The only other light I like for budget was the anker lc40 , BUT its gone up to 30 bucks, if you can get it under 25 its a great deal and its more of a spot beam , so you can use it for a bike light or spot light up to about 30 to 50 yards, its great versatile light and can even be a bit of a tactical light for cqb situations. Its also solid can take hundreds of legit drops. Also its tuned very well compared to the thousands of lights on the markets , it doesn't over heat or try to push too much power to sell a max lumen rating , they did a good job. It could use tweaks like a place to put an anti roll rubber or a reversed clip for a hat , and charge and use function .

On the Diy tip, I built an great light set up IMO ( and by built I just ordered some lights and make a battery pack) out of some amazon light pods like these amazon light pod and mounted them with a metal go pro tripod 2 prong tip and a nut from home depot. 

The light pods where about 36$ and I only have used 1 of them so say its cost is about 18 , the mount was about 25$ ( 11 for the actual aluminum handle bar clamp with the build in 3 prong go pro mount , Which I already had for my garmin head unit ) , and the battery packs where from jag35 at 8 bucks per for 14v 4ah packs that just needed to be wired up( they are sold out but its still super easy to source 9 cells from that site , he is even still selling some tenergy protected cells for 2 bucks a cell so you wouldnt even have to worry about a PCB/BMS ), oh and like 6 bucks for some connectors , but I already had those laying around for other projects so the actual cost of wire and connectors would be like 3$ . 

Its a 2000 lumen light that draws like 1.5 amps estimated. Its been on my bike for about 7 months now and its so great . Im sure some of you guys could easily make a hand held version , there are a few styles of light pods on amazon that would make a powerful light for well under some of the prices that the name brands charge. My light will run off 3x 3.4v 18650s and you can easily increase the capacity with 3x3 or even 3x2x21700s at 5000mah for a 10ah light that would still be hand portable . 

If you wanted a more hand portable version , I had an idea to put the battery pack in my back pack or make a belt clip and just run a rugged wire , maybe in one of those spring loaded spools that can extend in and out easily, then I could attach the light pod to a clip and clip it to my shoulder pad strap and have a shoulder mounted light thats easy to grab and point around , powered by a 10 or more AH pack secured in my pack as well as have a xt30 to quickly detach it . It could make a sick camping or hiking light ?!


----------



## bykfixer

Mid way through the year the $1 number to the right has become the go to light. A reverse clicky 2aaa inspection light that touts 25 lumens.

Hyper Tuf at Wal Mart in the auto section. I say $1 but it may have been 2 or $3.


----------



## vicv

That’s a good buy


----------



## Bradbn4

hard to tell with some of the flashlights posted here what a budget light is...I will go with under $100 dollars.

So far my fav are the Olight baton / baton pro lights. On the whole I don't like flashlights that have a USB interface to keep the light charged. However, the tail cap on the new generation of baton lights seem to work well for me. I also don't care for magnets on my flashlights for EDC but it can be useful. Most of the time I use a real battery charger versus the tail cap recharging option. But in a pinch; I can keep a spare recharger in the truck for an emergency re-charge.

I would have said something nice to say about Convoy S2+ - but I am not sure if it meets my cap of $100. I placed an order online for 7 of the lights. So far I have received just one so that pushes the total cost above the $100 mark. If I get all of the lights I ordered I would consider that light to be the low cost leader. 

I have tried the Convoy S2+ with 7135*4 that seems to be ok. Well; the low is a bit to low - but can be usable. The high seems to work fine; but the amount of temp it puts out is a bit too much for my taste. So the use of the high would be limited to only a few mins of time to prevent rapid discharge and heat build up. 

Now if someone could find me a Convoy S2+ that takes 2 AA / rechargeable AA let me know. Ideal mode would be 50, 100, 150 in 3 modes. or even 33, 66, 100. The Convoy T4 flashlight cuts too many corners for me to consider it...the 18350 battery tube option might be a fun thing to try with the S2+ when I need to keep the size extra small.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve become a little surprised by the toughness of the convoy s2+. The cyan one with nichia sw30 has had two _hard _falls on concrete. Both times I tried to catch it and ended up propelling it to the ground with even greater force. It still works just fine.

You can tell the aluminum is lower quality than a more expensive light based on how it dents more easily from the concrete, but it’s only cosmetic damage it seems.


----------



## aznsx

Megalamuffin said:


> ....You can tell the aluminum is lower quality than a more expensive light based on how it dents more easily from the concrete, but it’s only cosmetic damage it seems.



I know nothing about Convoy, but...

Does the manufacturer state / claim what Al alloy they're made from? Most of your lights are likely '6061 T6' (hopefully), but if unspecified, could be melted down scrap from old lawn chairs - or anything else


----------



## Megalamuffin

aznsx said:


> I know nothing about Convoy, but...
> 
> Does the manufacturer state / claim what Al alloy they're made from? Most of your lights are likely '6061 T6' (hopefully), but if unspecified, could be melted down scrap from old lawn chairs - or anything else



I don’t recall that they do specify.


----------



## bykfixer

Bought perhaps one of the few budget lights I will buy this year at Target today. Actually 3 lights in one package for $12.49. 





They are you get what you pay for plastic body lights that I bought as just in case lights, not expecting anything robust or exciting. 
They twist focus like a Maglite and like a Maglite the spot size adjusts while spill is about the same. Not a zoomie. 

The tailcap forward clicky is soft and can momentary. I bought them for the runtimes of the 2aa lights but will probably use the 1aaa the most.


----------



## hsa

They look like skinny 6p's. Cool.


----------



## 3_gun

Sofirn SP10 V3 @ about $16 hits the mark for me. 1-1000L on a 14500, 1-300L on AA disposable OR rechargeables & a user friendly UI. Hard to beat + you can add a magnetic tail cap & diffuser n still be around $20 in total


----------



## Dave_H

bykfixer said:


> Bought perhaps one of the few budget lights I will buy this year at Target today. Actually 3 lights in one package for $12.49.
> 
> They are you get what you pay for plastic body lights that I bought as just in case lights, not expecting anything robust or exciting.
> They twist focus like a Maglite and like a Maglite the spot size adjusts while spill is about the same. Not a zoomie.
> 
> The tailcap forward clicky is soft and can momentary. I bought them for the runtimes of the 2aa lights but will probably use the 1aaa the most.


Looks like a great deal, definitely fits with my definition of "budget". Let us know how they work out.

I'm always on the lookout for low-cost lights including smaller/lighter (such as 1xAAA) that are as you call them, "just in case", good enough for usage conditions and no big deal if they get lost/broken etc.

Dave


----------



## bykfixer

They're ok for extra lights but I would not gift them to someone who does not already have lights and needs something reliable. Not bad lights but just not something I'd count on in a serious jam so I would not give them away for that reason unless they already have reliable lights.


----------



## Dave_H

I found this USB-chargeable pocket/keychain COB light in surplus section of a Canadian chain, originally $5 but further reduced to $2 (gone now). It is unfamiliar brand with no specs. Has low/high plus flash (annoying), ran 90-100 minutes on low setting which is respectable. I'd open it up, but appears sealed and would rather not damage it, even at the price.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

I picked up a pair of Alpena LED Versa-pods for $6 on clearance OTC locally. Nothing exceptional, but interesting: 3xAAA,
four modes (white/high, white/low, amber/solid, amber/blink). Magnetic back with short elastic strap might be useful to
attach to a pole etc.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

Amazing little clip-on LED ("selfie") light from Dollar Tree for $1.25 ($1.50 in Canada).



https://www.dollartree.com/selfie-light-22x1x15-in/344100



It's USB rechargeable, powered by tiny 55-60mAh Li-ion. It has ten SMT white LEDs with three brightness settings,
plus red charging LED. Comes with short USB cable.

It ran for two hours on low setting, just starting to dim down. Holding on/off button when off makes it come on
in strobe mode.

Dave


----------



## gurdygurds

This is a Zebralight Sc52w that I bought off of a forum member for $25. Easily the best money I’ve ever spent on a flashlight. As you can see, it’s been around the block and it’s a little quirky at times, but for 25 bucks I consider this the greatest budget light.


----------



## Dave_H

Dave_H said:


> Amazing little clip-on LED ("selfie") light from Dollar Tree for $1.25 ($1.50 in Canada).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dollartree.com/selfie-light-22x1x15-in/344100
> 
> 
> 
> It's USB rechargeable, powered by tiny 55-60mAh Li-ion. It has ten SMT white LEDs with three brightness settings,
> plus red charging LED. Comes with short USB cable.
> 
> It ran for two hours on low setting, just starting to dim down. Holding on/off button when off makes it come on
> in strobe mode.
> 
> Dave


My error, cell capacity marked is only .122Wh which is 33mAh. Inner cavity could allow a slightly larger cell if I can find one of
the right size.

Dave


----------



## bykfixer

Dave_H said:


> I found this USB-chargeable pocket/keychain COB light in surplus section of a Canadian chain, originally $5 but further reduced to $2 (gone now). It is unfamiliar brand with no specs. Has low/high plus flash (annoying), ran 90-100 minutes on low setting which is respectable. I'd open it up, but appears sealed and would rather not damage it, even at the price.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 30016


To me the Chip on Board light is one marvelous invention. I use one for up close work and it spreads light so well even the shadows my hands produce are greatly reduced from all of the light bounce. And they're inexpensive too.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Not really sure what counts as budget these days. 

Impressed with the Wurkkos TS10. But I think my favourite and most impressive light of 2022 so far is the Manker MC01. 



Think it was £/$24 delivered. Very very nice light. 

Also have to give a shout out for the Kaidomain Incan p60 drop in’s. £3.36 per drop in. Got the 9v one and the 3.7v one. Truly impressive performance and shows how poor most LEDs are tint wise.


----------



## jz6342

Mine choice has to be the Rovyvon A1x - super bright for it‘s size, good UI (takes a bit of getting used to and playing with though) that’s never accidentally turned on on my pocket, and frighteningly easy to carry - I’ve sent one through the was already. All for around $20!


----------



## bykfixer

The Mag Solitaire sized lights are pretty bright these days jz when you add nitro. (ie lots of electricity)

I gave away a few Energizer touch light keychain lights one year. 




At $5 they weren't painful on the wallet and the 20 lumen beam is bright enough to cause an unwanted person within 5 feet to say "dawg gonnit that thing is blinding me" even in daylight.


----------



## ilikeguns40

my all time favorite budget light would be my streamlight microstream non usb


----------



## Beamhead

For 2022 it would be the Sofirn SP10 Pro AA with Anduril 2 UI.


----------



## this_is_nascar

ilikeguns40 said:


> my all time favorite budget light would be my streamlight microstream non usb


What a great light. I still have and use several.


----------



## J888www

Just purchased a Manker E02II to replace my two Manker E02, then a two more Wurkkos WK02 as hosts for some Nichia 519A 5000k leds...........but all ended up in the drawer and still using my old BLF 348 Nichia flashlight.......
I'm a simple person with simple tastes, On/Off 1 Mode is all I can manage, even 3 modes is too much............all those gimmicky flashlights that do triple flip backward somersaults are basically gimmicks with many settings/modes which no one will use and only serve to confuse....but they sure do look purdy though.


----------



## syga

Just bought a Sofirn SP10 Pro with a battery and charger.
The charger is a little cheesy.
Easily fits in a shirt pocket.
14500 and AA.
Took me a few days to figure out the Anduril ui floor and ceiling levels and steps. I got it set up to the exact brightness levels I want with 5 steps.
The lights not rechargable, so there are no rubber charge plugs, exactly what I wanted.
This turned out to be one of my favorite lights.









Sofirn SP10Pro AA Flashlight Anduril 2 Attiny1616 Version, LH351D LED 90CRI


Sofirn SP10Pro is a super bright 14500 EDC flashlight.Features:1. EDC FLASHLIGHT: The Sofirn SP10 Pro is a newly released EDC flashlight. It features 5 lighting modes by default but can be easily configured to meet your various lighting uses.2. Mini powerful: SP10Pro is a mini flashlight with...




www.sofirnlight.com


----------



## Poppy

My favorite 2022 light is a Sofirn D25L headlamp.
About $25 with an 18650 included.


----------



## bykfixer

My favorite for 2022 here mid-way through December is still the Coleman battery guard that has a 2 stage slider for a really low, then high and has positive detents in the switch like old school Bright Star lights used to.
See post 12 for that one. 

It mostly collects dust because it doesn't feel very sturdy but it's still one of my all time favorite LED lights 
because: old school.


----------



## rwolfenstein

I haven't bought any budget lights per se this year. I have only picked up used surefires along the way, because that company cannot seem to produce the promised turbo series lights. I have opted to try new brands like Zebralight, Nebo and Jetbeam. Lets just say I have not been disappointed in any fashion.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I think the best budget light I’ve bought this year was a 3500 lumen Rechargeable Enbrighten lantern for $20 (regular is $40) at Big 5 on Black Friday. Uses 2 built in 3200 mAh 18650s for power. Has micro usb charging and a usb output port for using it as a 6400 mAh battery bank. Has settings at 50, 250, 750, 1500, and 3500 lumens. Should make a nice camping lantern paired with a Goal Zero solar panel for charging.


----------

